# IDENTIFICAO DE ESPCIES > Invertebrados > Caracois >  Stomatella? identificao de lesma - em video

## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Ol:   Boas,

Gostava que me ajudassem a identificar esta lesma preta.

[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqeIHW7uqWA[/MEDIA]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqeIHW7uqWA

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Ol: Viva
Tem todo o aspecto de ser uma bonita e benfica Stomatella impertusa variedade nigra possivelmente dado ser negra, talvez do Mar Vermelho e que podes ver aqui

http://www.gastropods.com/4/Shell_2424.html

http://www.femorale.com.br/shellphot...aimard%2C+1834

e aqui mais Stomatella sp.

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=7801

aqui tens mais

http://images.google.com/images?ie=U...=1&sa=N&tab=wi

e aqui

http://www.meerwasser-lexikon.de/de/...a/sp.%2001.htm

 um animal benfico que costuma vir como "brinde" na RV.
Deslizam muito rapidamente e "soltam" a concha que volta crescer se os tentares retirar de substrato slido. Assim se as quizeres apanhar, ter de ser sempre sobre areia e de preferencia passas a mo por baixo do bicho e levantas com areia e tudo.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Paulo Vasconcelos

:Ol:  Obrigado Pedro, 

Acho que  mesmo isso  :yb677:  . 

Vou sempre descobrindo coisas novas no meu aqurio, esta foi mais uma agradvel surpresa  :SbSourire19: 

PS: vou tentar tirar uma fotografia de jeito.

----------

